# Campsites with EHU -Bern



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I am hoping to do a course at a conference place in Bern, they offer accommodation but we are hoping to take our dogs with us, so wanted to know if anyone could recommend camping nearby? All we really need is EHU...but showers etc but would a lovely perk! Oh and obviously dog friendly.

TVM


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi TVM,

We stayed at this site last year. Don't know about dogs but ACSI guide states dogs accepted. Its about 20km from Bern and there are fairly frequent trains from Flamatt

From our website:

Thörishaus
Freizeitzentrum

N 46.89314
E 7.33412
ACSI €13
€16.43 inc tax Bern

Large campsite mainly older static caravans and chalets but a few touring pitches on gravel beside site road. Restaurant, cafe and small shop. On popular cycle/footpath between towns of Thorishaus and Flamatt from where trains run to Bern; station is about 1 mile via footpaths/roads over old river bridge by site entrance.

HTH

Steve


----------

